# Our new foster



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Everyone meet Tasha our new foster that arrived today. She's a sweetheart of a girl but very overweight.... topping the scales at about 107. We went for our first walk as soon as she got here and she seemed to enjoy herself despite only being able to make it around the block. I actually started crying when she squatted to pee and I noticed her back legs shaking just trying to hold herself up. That's got to be hard on the old hips! She walked up our stairs and then had to take a break at the top before proceeding in to her bedroom. Right now she's outside laying in the yard enjoying the sunshine and resting from her date with Parker! Park seems to really like her.... notice the pictures of him belly up right next to her! That was within five minutes after meeting her!! He must have a thing for large ladies! :bowl:

Cam and Ty have only met her through a babygate so far, but they seem to like her too. She's going to be Park's companion or hang out in her room simply because the other boys are extremelly rowdy and they will be too much for her right now. She got so excited when I let Park outside she tried to run to him and just about fell over! We don't need an injury!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for rescuing her!.She's got a beautiful face!.
Losing weight well help her bones,tremendously!.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

May i ask what brought her into your care? She seems like a sweetie... losing some weight will make the world of difference for her...how old is she?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a sweetheart she is. Thank you for fostering her and getting her started on a more healthy lifestyle.
We went to a party at someone's house and they had a lab that was so overweight it could barely move. The whole party they kept feeding it appetizers. I tried to say something (nicely) and they just brushed it of with "Oh, I know he's overweight but he loves to eat!"
My relatives also have grossly overweight pets and they rationalize that he is "happier" having a life eating whatever he wants than being denied all the treats. (BTW they also eat treats non stop)


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

mm03gn.... She's perhaps about 5 years old... and the family that adopted her from a shelter about a year and a half ago was moving and couldn't take her with them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl even though she is overweight. I cant wait to see her once she starts losing that weight and I bet her stamina will be triple of what it is right now. Love her coat.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck with her and I hope she finds a loving home.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahhh she is beautiful, thank you so much, you are wonderful!

Time for the green beans and she will be much happier.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

It is great that she will be able to have some proper care with you. She has a lovely smile (Parker seems to think so too!)


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beauty she is. And what a pity her previous family let her get so huge. Once she drops some pounds, she'll be just stunning. Thank you for fostering her.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> Time for the green beans and she will be much happier.


We started it tonight!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You are an Angel! She's beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tasha*

Tasha is just gorgeous!!!

So glad that you have her to love!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's a beautiful girl. She probably should only weight 55-60 lbs based on her facial structure. Thank you for fostering her. I just can't understand how people allow their dogs to get that big, it's so sad, and shortens their life drastically.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

She looks like a happy girl....I cant wait to watch her transformation!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is beautiful, greens beans it is..LOL

btw love you're new sigi picture


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Can't wait to see the Before and After pictures. Having other dogs to play with she help her drop the pounds, too.

Was she overweight when the other family adopted her - did she gain all that weight in that year and a half?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Shes so pretty..just needs to lose a few..I know you will help her! You are her angel!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> did she gain all that weight in that year and a half


Yes... about 23lbs. She's going to be going in for a thyroid test because of this.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, what a long hard road ahead of her... thanks so much for all that you do. give that girl a treat for me-maybe a spoonful of low fat yogurt...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for helping her on her way to a great home - and i know that having her buddy Park to play with and proper food will help her trim down which will help so much.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tasha has a very pretty face and she will be absolutely gorgeous when she loses a few pounds. 
She is so lucky to have you to help her regain her health and find a new home...thank you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Just remember, even if it's not her thyroid, the weight can come off. Even without green beans! LOL


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh yes I agree Kim! No matter what the reason for her weight while she's with us we'll be working towards getting some of it off. 
I'm not sure how long we'll have her as the goldens in the rescue tend to go to their new homes pretty fast... but wherever she goes her new family will without a doubt need to continue to work hard to get her at a healthy weight! 

I was worried that she wouldn't want to move this morning as last night we basically had to lift her up to get her to go outside to potty, but she was up and we went for a nice stroll around the block again. I figured doing that twice a day plus a bit in the yard with Park is probably a good start. I don't want to push her.... Andy's afraid she's going to have a heart attack when she walks up our stairs. I said some day she'll be racing up stairs just like the boys do!

What's funny about her though is that when she doesn't want to go somewhere she just sits down and refuses to budge. Like for instance after our walk she didnt' want to come inside so she sat down and refused to move. (she's enjoyed laying out in the yard) Have you ever tried to physically move a dog that size that didn't want to go??? Oh goodness... after about 15 minutes of coaxing and pulling and pushing my little mule got up and walked in. Ahhhh.... 
She couldn't even be coaxed with a biscuit or her food!

Little stubborn gal! :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She's beautiful! I'll be looking forward to "before and after" pics too. Animal Planet Channel had a show about fat pets and it was hard looking at the poor things and how they could hardly walk.

I really like your new avatar and signature pics...how did you get them to sit like that...they look gorgeous together!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so happy for her that you were able to take Tasha in. She has a beautiful face and will be totally gorgeous after the "green bean effect".


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I echo everyone else's sentiments that I'm so glad she's with you and on her way to losing that unhealthy weight. Food management and a graduated exercise program will have her looking svelte in no time. Not to mention how much better she'll feel. I think you are very smart to start out very slowly with getting her moving. All that weight is very taxing for joints and heart. I, too, will be looking forward to the before and after pics.... she'll be a beauty queen soon. Thank you so much for fostering her.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> Animal Planet Channel had a show about fat pets and it was hard looking at the poor things and how they could hardly walk.


I think I saw that actually, and the one dog about made me sick. The people just kept feeding the poor thing! My aunt's lab is severely obese... he has fat rolls on his back when he sits and weighs about 120lbs. It's sad to see him actually, because at one time when they first got him he was a gorgeous looking guy! My mom actually told my aunt that he was fat, and she insists that his parents were large dogs! We just roll our eyes and move on to the next topic. Then when she meant Tyson (our lab) she kept commenting on how little he is. I just laughed.... it's no use.



> I really like your new avatar and signature pics...how did you get them to sit like that...they look gorgeous together!


Thanks! I'm completely in love with the picture on my avatar. It's one of those rare ones that just happened... I had them in a sit together for a previous picture and then noticed that they were all perfectly lined up staring at the cat. I don't think I could do that again even if I tried!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

she is beautiful.A lot of green beans and poop coming up.LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow! Bless her... and you! I have one here now that needs a major fitness overhaul but NOTHING as bad as your foster does. Mine just needs to shed 10 or 15 and get used to routine exercise.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is beautiful! She sounds so sweet, too.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a beauty  Her and Park look great together too  You ROCK!!!
Can't wait to see updates on her


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We went to the vet today and her thyroid level came back okay.... so the weight is simply due to overeating and lack of exercise I guess! 

After the vet Tash got to spend the day at work with me, which she LOVED! Of course everyone there loved her too. Now she's happily snoring away... probably more excitement than she's had in awhile!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless You for the foster - - that beautiful girl is in JUST the right hands to get her down to her prime weight. She has such a wonderful face--just wanna hug her!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*HUGS FOR YOU AND TASH*


----------

